# Bow Stringer Question



## Kungur (May 3, 2009)

As a newbie I was wondering if a bow stringer can be too long? If so what is a good length as it relates to the bow length.
Thanks
Tom


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

Its a combination of bow length and your height. You need to be able to slip the loop, if the rubber "gripper" style like the Saunders, over the end while the bow is unstrung. Same with the limb-tip style such as the Spigarelli, the string has to be long enough to reach both tips (thank you Captain Obvious), and then for both styles the amount of excess available for you to stand on will vary depending on how tall you are and what feels most in control - emphasis on safety. 

On the Saunders, for example, I have mine just long enough to fit over a 68" bow while unstrung. It would have to be lengthened a bit to fit over a 70" bow. For some reason the way the rubber gipper works I need it as short as possible because the rubber slides along the limb and is a little harder to control - same issue with two brands. I find the Spigarelli "tip" style can be left longer and has better leverage. I didn't like the tip style at first because I thought the "cap" got in the way of sliding the string up. I discovered (gulp, not that long ago) that one end is larger than the other. eh eh :embara: The Spig is now my fav.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Seattlepop said:


> For some reason the way the rubber gipper works I need it as short as possible because the rubber slides along the limb and is a little harder to control - same issue with two brands. I find the Spigarelli "tip" style can be left longer and has better leverage. I didn't like the tip style at first because I thought the "cap" got in the way of sliding the string up. I discovered (gulp, not that long ago) that one end is larger than the other. eh eh :embara: The Spig is now my fav.


If you'd try leaving the stringer a little longer, you might not have as much pull inward, and more downward, thus less slide.

The biggest problem we had was that I am tall enough to string full length, but my daughter just couldn't pick the riser up far enough and reach down to string the bow. Now that she's older and taller, it's easier for her.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

Huntmaster said:


> If you'd try leaving the stringer a little longer, you might not have as much pull inward, and more downward, thus less slide.
> 
> The biggest problem we had was that I am tall enough to string full length, but my daughter just couldn't pick the riser up far enough and reach down to string the bow. Now that she's older and taller, it's easier for her.


Agree, its a compromise, experiment to get the best control and ease. Now that I have gotten use to the tip style, I find the significant increase in leverage and not being concerned about the gripper slipping (pure operator error I admit) helps avoid one more senior moment. :embara:


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

I use a 'tip and saddle' bowstringer. I find if I have the end of the bow the saddle is on lower than the other when stretching the bow the saddle keeps its place better.................to quote a previous reply.....Thanks Captain Obvious.......


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

the Hoyt solves these problems by using a saddle for the top limb that stops on the taper of the limb, no slip to worry about. it does mean you have to put the saddle on the top limb first then feed the string through it then over the limb tip, but for 3 seconds work it is worth it - the limb tip is also completely exposed to you can see the string seat, unlike the tip stringers.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

The best bow stringer I have ever used is sold by K1. It consists of a limb pocket that connects to your ankle with a strap. You stick the bottom of the bow in the limb pocket, stick your other leg through the bow (between the bow and the unnotched string) and then flex the top of the bow until you can notch the string. This uses the old "stand the bow up and string it" approach without having to jam the end into the ground. It is especially good for setting brace height where you can pop the string, add a few twist and pop it right back on. It is far easier to add twists than conventional stringers -- at least for me.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I forgot to mention, length is no longer an issue with the ankle stringer.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> I forgot to mention, length is no longer an issue with the ankle stringer.


Hmm...interesting
http://k1-archery.com/bowstringer/k1.php

The stringer allows a variation on the step through stringing method that keeps the lower limb from twisting on you shin. But you could still twist the upper limb with your hand.


----------



## K1archer (Jan 7, 2004)

Warbow said:


> Hmm...interesting
> http://k1-archery.com/bowstringer/k1.php
> 
> The stringer allows a variation on the step through stringing method that keeps the lower limb from twisting on you shin. But you could still twist the upper limb with your hand.


You can NOT twist the upper limbs with your hand, because you are not gripping the limb you only push with your palm (between thumb and index finger) To twist the limbs you will have to have a lot of force and you might not be able to string the bow.:wink:


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

K1archer said:


> You can NOT twist the upper limbs with your hand, because you are not gripping the limb you only push with your palm (between thumb and index finger) To twist the limbs you will have to have a lot of force and you might not be able to string the bow.:wink:


I'm going to have to disagree with you to a certain degree. I'll agree that pushing with the palm makes twists less likely, but it certainly doesn't make it impossible. But, it is possible to twist limbs with a standard two pocket stringer, as well. So, please don't consider my observation as suggesting that your stringer is anything other than a very clever invention.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

sori but that ankle thing stringer looks scary to me...maybe if i can see an actual demo i might change my mind....i am now having to have 2 of us everytime i string my border limbs due to their pronounced recurve(and am only 5'6") so i am also looking for a better way to do this...i am currently using the saddle type stringer from gompy...


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

just found a bowstringer that works for me...it came with my border limbs and i didn't even realize it would work so well...it's the one made of black nylon webbing with a limb pocket on one end and a loop on the other with a rubber backing....seems just the right length for me to be able to string my limbs by myself...i think it's made by arrowhead uk...


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Mari,
I am more or less the same height as you are. I've used the saddle type stringer, but modified the length of the cord. I junked the stock cord and used paracord to get just the right length for my stature. I found that making the length of the stringer shorter really helped me with stringing even Border limbs.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

ur right Gabe!...did just that with my tip to tip ones but never got around to do it with the tip to saddle type........just lucky that the nylon webbing bowstringer happened to be the right length..PS..just my CXGs last week!


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I have had folks watch me string to check for twist. I get no twist when I push with my palm as pointed out by K1archer. I have injured my back with conventional stringers -- while stringing and restringing to adjust brace height.


----------

